# KW Farms is FINALLY on facebook.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

New facebook farm page: https://www.facebook.com/KWFarmsLivestock :hugs:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

bout time - lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know right...I just never got around to it. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> bout time - lol


LOL... I was just gonna say that!

I'll friend ya Kylee


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I was your second friend. I feel special.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Momma2many said:


> I was your second friend. I feel special.


Awww......


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a friend. Yea.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent ya a friend request


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats .... I'd friend you but I'm not sure how.


Goin to have to learn Facebook.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent you a request!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay! Thanks guys! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's the new link to my facebook page, the other link no longer works. https://www.facebook.com/KWFarmsLivestock


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohh, I gotta check this out :3


----------

